

"We have broken the speed of light" - epi0Bauqu
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/main.jhtml?xml=/earth/2007/08/16/scispeed116.xml

======
aston
[http://stupac2.blogspot.com/2007/08/we-have-not-broken-
speed...](http://stupac2.blogspot.com/2007/08/we-have-not-broken-speed-of-
light.html)

[http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2007-08/ns-
lst081607....](http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2007-08/ns-
lst081607.php)

